# ISO yeast doughnut recipe ( plain)



## cas (Jun 1, 2007)

the only recipes i can find are for glazed doughnuts, plus I need a TNT recipe.. plz 

thnx 

Cas


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you mean a cake doughnut?  That's at least what they're called here.  It's a denser doughnut that often is not glazed/iced/etc.


----------



## cas (Jun 4, 2007)

I think so, Cake doughnut sounds right ..


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 4, 2007)

A cake doughnut is made with baking powder as leavening while a yeast doughnut uses yeast. Either can be glazed or not.
If you google for "baked doughnut" there are some good recipes which would not be fried--or look on recipezaar.com  for recipes.


----------

